# Tonight I went streaking.



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Tonight I was drinking with my buddies. The weather was kind of ****ty in the afternoon, so we stayed in his room drinking beer and playing Mario party and **** all evening. At around 11 we went to get food, but instead of going back to his house we decided to go for a walk instead.We wound up where we went to school like 10 years ago, and sat down on a dark shady bench where we drank some more. The rain came back and there was thunder and lightning and we were drunk, so I said **** it. The weather is bad, I'm pretty drunk, the sprinklers are running for whatever reason, I'm gonna go for it. It has been a hot summer and I've been working hard and I needed a way to let loose. So I warned them that I am gonna get naked and go for a run. They didn't believe but I did it. I spontaneously stripped butt naked for the first time in my life and ran throught the field in the rain and thunder and lightning.I was completely naked with a beer running through a school yard at 12am. The sprinklers were blasting me, the rain was falling, and the lightning was flashing. I was laughing my head off and I didn't even give a ****. I even saw a few people out on the street, and I'm pretty sure they saw me, but I did not give a single flying ****. They probably saw my privates flying around but whatever. It was pretty dark so who cares. :stu:drunkAnyways I had fun. Me and my friends had a good laugh and made some memories. Also I'm pretty sure my night my was way more exciting than all of yours.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You should know by now if there is no pics then we won't believe you . I'm sure your friends will have some if you don't .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ not much , With a wet willy and a breeze . ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

WELL... i suppose its good, cause you did something you thought youd never thought you'd do.

however, booze can be a great liberator. and make you do something crazy. 
they probably laughed at you tho.... omg. drunken naked idiot. LOL.


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

joked35 said:


> . Also I'm pretty sure my night my was way more exciting than all of yours.


Was that sentence really necessary? I sounds like you're saying you're just better than us or something.

But anyway, I can't do the streaking thing due to a very small member that I have. It would be humiliating. Streaking is for guys who have something to actually show off.

With that said, it is good that you let go and took a risk. A lot of people are held back by not taking risks so the fact that you took a risk like that is getting somewhere.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

sabbath9 said:


> Don't look Ethel! too late


Wow...now that is obscure song reference...bravo to you.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

sabbath9 said:


> I sing that song everyday when I streak in front of my wife while coming out of the shower.


Well, you must be old, like me.

I mean, Ray Stevens?, jeesh!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

what if those other people suddenly had taken your clothes and thrown them away tho... and you had to go home bare.. and when the booze wore off... well then , it wouldn't have been so great idea then LOL


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Grog said:


> You should know by now if there is no pics then we won't believe you . I'm sure your friends will have some if you don't .


Admit it, you just want to see his cock.


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

Can't wait to see the new buzz video on Youtube titled: "Wasted man running butt-naked under the storm-uncensored version-HQ"


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm just glad you didn't get arrested and placed on a sex offenders list. You have no idea how brutal and unfair the criminal justice system can be.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

At night... Damn that's what I've been doing wrong...


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> Admit it, you just want to see his cock.


Ha ha ha , bloody oath I do . I'd like to see your vagina as well lol


----------



## firstguy5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

joked35 said:


> Tonight I was drinking with my buddies. The weather was kind of ****ty in the afternoon, so we stayed in his room drinking beer and playing Mario party and **** all evening. At around 11 we went to get food, but instead of going back to his house we decided to go for a walk instead.We wound up where we went to school like 10 years ago, and sat down on a dark shady bench where we drank some more. The rain came back and there was thunder and lightning and we were drunk, so I said **** it. The weather is bad, I'm pretty drunk, the sprinklers are running for whatever reason, I'm gonna go for it. It has been a hot summer and I've been working hard and I needed a way to let loose. So I warned them that I am gonna get naked and go for a run. They didn't believe but I did it. I spontaneously stripped butt naked for the first time in my life and ran throught the field in the rain and thunder and lightning.I was completely naked with a beer running through a school yard at 12am. The sprinklers were blasting me, the rain was falling, and the lightning was flashing. I was laughing my head off and I didn't even give a ****. I even saw a few people out on the street, and I'm pretty sure they saw me, but I did not give a single flying ****. They probably saw my privates flying around but whatever. It was pretty dark so who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate being a negative nancy but you were drunk, all your anxiety was drowned with liquid confidence. Doesn't really count as a triumph over SA in my book or probably in anyone's book.


----------

